# Imperial Glory



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

just finished Imperial Glory and WOW, not had a ending of a book hit me as hard as that one. 

i found the whole book a really great read, fantastic characters and character development. it wasnt over the top unbelieveable battles like some novels can be and the added sense i personally got from knowing things werent gonna end according to plan really drove the story on for me to the point of not wanting to put it down but also not wanting it to end either.

Imperial Glory, for me, would be the best stand alone IG novel to be made into a film i think.

for anyone thats read it what do you guys think?


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

I enjoyed the book as well. There are a lot of different characters which I sometimes lost track of who was who at times, but other than that I thought it was very entertaining.

I had heard that the ending was good prior to reading it, but I was still surprised by it...very nicely done, with a touch of something not often seen in other 40k books. I also have to admit that I'm not the biggest fan of Orks. I much prefer when the Guard fights Chaos units such as the Blood Pact that so often battles the Men of Tanith. That said, I enjoyed reading the battles in this book against the Orks, and I also liked the insight it provided about Ork society...if you can call it that.

For me it's definitely top two stand alone Guard novels that I've read. The only one I may have liked better was Dead Men Walking by Steve Lyons. That might just be because I like the Death Korps, however.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

To paraphrase Matt Farrer's praise for Goto's _Salvation_: I think it's probably one of the most literary 40k books. Probably one of the harder SF novels too (very few 'fantastic' elements to it, IMO).

It had good characters, dealt with in 'small, complete' doses. It's not a perfect novel, certainly, but it carried a fair emotional impact, had quick character depictions that really drew me in, not too much in the way of back-story exposition sitting out 'glaring at me', it all felt like it _worked_ as a novel.

Myself, I really enjoyed _Gunheads_ and place this as 'alongside' it, but then DMW was also pretty decent too. Anyway, _Imperial Glory_ knocked me sideways. It was a delight to read, with a big cast that felt 'real', even if quite far-fetched in bits. Far-fetched in good, sensible ways, though.

Also, 40k needs more character names (and characters) like Ducky.


----------

